# Blackadder Assembles a Decimator:



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Blackadder Assembles a Decimator:

Sometimes you just get tired of scratch building and need some escapism. I've had this little model kicking around in my "ToDo Cupboard" for a few years.

http://i.imgur.com/eWkdD1A.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/sQdKGmO.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/EuBgxSq.jpg









In assembling it I was greatly surprised how much larger than a dreadnought it really is. Also the little guy next to him; I have no idea what he is at all.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

as usual, I will look forward to your work, and I too am surprised at the size between it and the dread, did not thin it was that big!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking forward too! 

The little guy next to the Decimator engine is a Forge World, Horus Heresy era, First Captain of the Death Guard, Calas Typhon later known as "Typhus". What a mouthful!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Yikes; they're all him!

Blackadder's OCD:

I wouldn't be the Blackadder if I didn't try to improve on the model in question. Since the legs and feet are too small and weak to try to articulate them I settled for the arms and armament. I have three weapons for the Decimator; a big cannon like drum weapon, a Butcher Cannon and a multiple barrel whatever ah machine gun I guess. Anyway I wanted them to be interchangeable and I also wanted the to be pose-able in their elbow sockets and I wanted the arms shoulders to move as well.

http://i.imgur.com/6HBohCC.jpg









The tools seen here and the neodymium magnets are what I used to attach the weapons by drilling the magnet diameter holes and supergluing the 3mm disks in the elbow joints and mount tabs on the weapons 
The shoulder flexibility is achieved by drilling and tapping 6-32 threads in the resin and securing with 6-32 screws.

http://i.imgur.com/mWpRR0g.jpg









You can readily see the move-ability of the shoulder in the above image.

http://i.imgur.com/9gu5mv7.jpg









Because the weapons are magnet mounted changing them requires but an instant.

http://i.imgur.com/Q9P8AtC.jpg


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice, iv been meaning to get one of those myself,
the weapons you have mate are the soulburner petard, the big drum weapon (lol), the multi barrel one is a storm laser.
All you need now is the heavy conversion beamer lol


----------

